# Mein erster Transalp



## MissOldie (1. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe einen Traum... Allerdings bin ich mir noch nicht so ganz sicher, ob aus dem Traum Wirklichkeit werden kann.

Ich möchte gerne einmal eine Alpenüberquerung machen, weiß aber nicht so recht wie. Eine geführte Tour ist mir zu teuer. Außerdem ist es immer so eine Sache, mit Leuten zu fahren, die man nicht kennt. In meinem Bekanntenkreis werde ich leider auch nicht fündig. Deswegen versuche ich es jetzt hier.

Ich bin Anfang 40 und eher eine Tourenfahrerin. Wobei der Spaß bei mir im Vordergrund steht. Die TA muss nicht im nächsten Jahr sein, kann auch irgendwann sein.

Wer hat Lust, mit mir dieses Abenteuer zu planen und durchzuführen? 

Liebe Grüße

MissOldie


----------



## murmel04 (2. Mai 2011)

Hallo MissOldie,

da bin ich ja mal gespannt ob sich da jemande meldet.

Ich habs noch nicht mal geschafft, jemanden hier aus meiner Umgebung zu finden mit der ich ab und an mal losziehen könntedaher bin ich zn 99% alleine unterwegs, ist manchmal ganz schön doof.

Hoffe du hast mehr Glück.

Und ich werde das ganze auch mitverfolgen, denn irgendwann will ich das auch mal machen. 

Ja - irgendwann mal.

So nun drück ich dir die Daumen.

Viel Glück.

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (2. Mai 2011)

Habt ihr es schon mal in euren "Lokal-Foren" probiert?


----------



## murmel04 (2. Mai 2011)

ich habs auch schon mal hier im LO probiert, war aber auch nicht wirklich erfolgreich.

im regionalen ist in meinem Bereich auch nicht wirklich was dabei. 

vielleicht wohne ich einfach am falschen eck.

lg


----------



## MissOldie (2. Mai 2011)

Es muss ja nicht unbedingt jemand aus meiner Ecke sein. Das habe ich mittlerweile aufgegeben. Es gibt zwar ein paar nette Mädels im Taunus, aber das klappt leider zeitlich nicht oder nur selten.

Das meiste kann man auch aus der Ferne zusammen planen. Wir sollten uns nur irgendwann mal treffen, ob es auch fahrerisch harmoniert. Da ich gerne auch mal woanders mein Rad ausführe, bin ich recht flexibel.

Ich würde mich riesig freuen, wenn sich jemand finden würde.

LG, MissOldie


----------



## jussebel (3. Mai 2011)

Hey MissOldi. Mir gehts genauso, irgendwie lassen sich keine Frauen zum MTB finddne. Also radel ich immer mit Männern. Wo genau aus dem Hochtaunus bist du denn her?. ich komme aus dem Taunus also Wiesbaden. evt. könnet man sich ja echt mal zum biken treffen. PS. ich mache diese Jahr einen ALpencross mit den Bergziegen - Klaro kostet etwas geld, aber wenn due das selsbt organisierst mit Gepäcktrasport etc. wirst dua uch njicht viel günstiger.

PSS. es gibt noch Platze bei den Bergziegen ( 31.07 - 06.08)
LG auch ne alte Dame..-)
Just


----------



## ActionBarbie (3. Mai 2011)

Ich scheine hier echt Glück zu haben... wir sind nicht selten mehr Frauen als Männer


----------



## murmel04 (3. Mai 2011)

@ actionbarbie, mensch da werd ich echt neidisch.

hier geht echt gar nix, dachte eigentlich als ich letztes jahr ein paar mal mit den dav´ler mitgefahren bin, da könnte sich was ergeben, aber ne selbst da nicht

ok vielleicht bin ich auch zu langsam und der angsthase ist einfach noch zu groß

tja gemäßigte touren mit 65 km und min. 1000 hm  da muss ich dann irgendwann aussteigen, leider. (hoffe das ändert sich irgendwann mal) 

na ja ziehe halt weiter alleine meine runden und dabei würde ich sogar ab und an ins auto steigen und ein paar mehr km irgendwohin fahren, klar geht nicht andauernd und unter der woche, aber ab und an.

lg


----------



## ActionBarbie (3. Mai 2011)

Hm, wie weit hast Du denn bis in den Hunsrück? Ich wohne in der Region des Erbeskopfmarathons. Länge und Schwierigkeit einer Tour ist bei uns immer davon abhängig wer mit fährt. Schön zu fahren ist der Saar-Hunsrücksteig vom Erbeskopf bis an die Primstalsperre, an manchen Stellen technisch aber ein wenig anspruchsvoll und obwohl man tendenziell bergab fährt fährt man im Gelände doch oft berghoch. Zurück gehts dann über Waldautobahn aber viel bergauf. Insgesamt hat die Tour was um die 800 hm und bis 37 -  40 Kilometer. Direkt am Einstieg gibt es ein paar Treppen zu fahren, die man aber auch umfahren kann. Über den Ringwall muss man das Rad schultern und tragen und ein kleines Stück nach dem Aussichtspunkt ist auch noch mal schieben/tragen angesagt.


----------



## MissOldie (3. Mai 2011)

@jussebel
Ich wohne in Grävenwiesbach, ganz grob zwischen Weilburg und Usingen/Bad Homburg. Wir können uns gerne mal zum Biken treffen. Unter der Woche kann ich nur dienstags und donnerstags, ab ca. 17.00 Uhr.

@murmel04
Wir sind eben lonely riders.. 
Ich freue mich immer, wenn mir mal eine Frau auf dem Bike begegnet (meistens auch allein). Ich habe mir schon oft überlegt, ob man so eine Gelegenheit nicht mal beim Schopf packen und sie fragen soll, ob sie nicht auch lieber eine Mitfahrerein hätte. Aber meistens ist man dann schon aneinander vorbei gefahren.

LG
MissOldie


----------



## jussebel (3. Mai 2011)

@ Miss Oldi

Also Bad Homburg ist generel kein thema - Auto sei Dank. Aber unter der Woche auf dei A66 nach Feierabend zu schwingen packe ich nicht- Eher mal an einem Sonntag. Kennst du denn Wege ?

@ Murmel --> ja geht mir genau so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LaCarolina (3. Mai 2011)

MissOldie schrieb:


> @jussebel
> Ich wohne in Grävenwiesbach, ganz grob zwischen Weilburg und Usingen/Bad Homburg. Wir können uns gerne mal zum Biken treffen. Unter der Woche kann ich nur dienstags und donnerstags, ab ca. 17.00 Uhr.
> 
> @murmel04
> ...



Anhalten und ansprechen , wahrscheinlich denkt die Frau das Gleiche wie Du. Ich hab hier im regionalen Forum eine Frauengruppe gegründet, aus dem einfachen Grund dass sich die Frauen mit anderen Frauen eher trauen mithalten zu können und auch keine Angst haben müssen, allein unterwegs zu sein. Bis jetzt sind wir so um die 4-6 Frauen, Männer sind immer eingeladen mitzufahren und sind auch immer welche dabei. Die Männer müssen sich halt an unseren Rhythmus halten, wir fahren halt Geniesser-Touren   Klappt bis jetzt sehr gut, alle haben ihren Spass.
Leider ist der Transalp für mich ein bischen weit weg und momentan nicht machbar, sonst wäre ich dabei.


----------



## murmel04 (3. Mai 2011)

tja was soll ich sagen, wird bei mir wahrscheinlich auch beim lonley rider bleiben.

bin gerade durch die blume für ein tour die im juli stattfinden soll ( über 2 Tage in Oberhof) mehr oder weniger ausgeladen worden.

begründung man kann ja da nicht auf jemanden warten der dann am berg mal schieben muss

ach ja wären am einen tag 1000 hm und am anderen 1200hm, na mal schaun wer da dann noch schieben muss.

tja anstatt das die damen mal sagen komm wir fahren die nächste zeit mal zusammen und trainieren mal zusammen, na dann eben nicht.
mag halt das hintenrum nicht.

lg - heike die etwas mit depri zu kämpfen hat.


----------



## Martina H. (3. Mai 2011)

... wenn es um "erstmal Kennenlernen" und "Beschnuppern" oder "erstmal miteinander fahren" geht, evtl. könnte frau das ja hier erstmal ausprobieren -


- und was daraus entsteht


 wer weiß 



Da wird keiner vom Rad geschubst oder angezault: "mach mal schneller"


----------



## MissOldie (3. Mai 2011)

@murmel04
Hallo Heike,

das finde ich, gelinde gesagt, ganz schön bescheiden. 

Schicke mir doch mal eine PN und lass uns ein Treffen für eine Schnuppertour ausmachen. Ich bin am Berg auch nicht die Stärkste.

@LaCarolina
Ja, du hast Recht, aber wie gesagt, bis ich mich dazu entschlossen habe, sind wir schon wieder außer Sichtweite...  Beim nächsten Mal denke ich vielleicht schneller 

Liebe Grüße
MissOldie


----------



## GreenDayGirl (3. Mai 2011)

Hallo!

Um vielleicht noch mal auf die TransAlp zurück zu kommen:
ich würde auch eine geführte Tour empfehlen alleine schon wegen dem Gepäcktransport. Ich hab das auch mal gemacht und ich fand das auch mit den anderen Leuten gar nicht so schlimm. Im Gegenteil ich hab so viele nette Leute kennengelernt in der Woche und das obwohl ich auch meistens die letzte oben auf dem Pass war. Bei den meisten Touren gibt es auch unterschiedliche Gruppen, je nach Leistung der Teilnehmer.

Ich hab zwar auch oft geflucht aber es war eine wirklich tolle Erfahrung!!

LG

P.S.: Ich war übrings mit UlpBike unterwegs, die kann ich nur empfehlen!


----------



## Schneeflocke (4. Mai 2011)

Hallo MissOldie,

ein geführter Alpencross ist gar nicht so schlecht 
Ich finde es einfach schön auch mal einen geführten Alpencross/Tour mitzumachen, da kann man/frau sich ganz aufs Biken und die Landschaft konzentrieren und muss nicht ständig auf die Karte oder das GPS-Gerät schauen. Man spart sich auch die ganze Vorbereitungszeit. Des weiteren kennen die Guides garantiert die Hütte mit dem besten Apfelstrudel und Cappuccino und kennen Ausweichrouten, wenn das Wetter mal nicht mitspielt. Vorallem bei meinem ersten Alpencross (geführt mit Gepäcktransport) fand ich es toll in der Gruppe zu fahren. Wir haben uns bergauf gegenseitig sehr motiviert, wir waren immer die gleichen Leute die hinten rumgedümpelt sind, aber wir sind überall hoch kommen und alle haben oben ganz brav (und frierend; das Problem hatten wir nicht) auf uns gewartet und uns angefeuert Ich habe übrigens vorher niemanden von den anderen gekannt...
Im Nachhinein denke ich, hätte ich nur nicht so lange gezögert meinen ersten Alpencross zu fahren. Aber ich bin sehr froh, dass ich mich es vor ein paar Jahren getraut habe
Falls es Fragen gibt, dann nur her damit.

Viele Grüße,
Jeannette


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (5. Mai 2011)

Genauso war´s bei mir auch. Und heuer fahren eine Freundin, die ich dabei kennengelernt hab, unsere Partner und ich eine schöne (selbstorganisierte) Jubiläumstour, weil es heuer 10 Jahre her ist.  Damals war es geführt perfekt.


----------



## Focustreter (5. Mai 2011)

ich habe den ersten AlpenX auch ungeführt gemacht,zu zweit .
man kann die Etappenlänge nach Lust und Form und Wetter bestimmen.Früh genug die Unterkunft suchen am einfachsten im Touristenbüro bis17Uhr .Mit 10und mehr Leuten macht so manch einsammer Bergwege keinen Spass.Genug Zeit einplanen dann kommt auch kein Stress auf.
Gruß Eugen


----------



## MissOldie (5. Mai 2011)

@jussebel
A66 zum Feierabend muss man sich wirklich nicht geben, aber am Wochenende gerne. Ich fahre bei uns im Taunus meistens Forstautobahnen, da ich leider nicht zu den Insidern mit Trailwissen zähle. Wenn ich einen finde, nehme ich ihn aber gerne mit, wenn er nicht zu heavy ist. Ich mag es eher flowig.

Allerdings meide ich die Hauptstrecken. Zum Sandplacken fahre ich nicht über die Saalburg, sondern durch das Hunoldstal. Das ist viel schöner und vor allem ruhiger.

Ab und zu findet man mich auch im Wintersteingebiet. Dort verfahre ich mich aber gerne auch mal.

Liebe Grüße
MissOldie


----------



## MissOldie (5. Mai 2011)

Bezüglich Alpencross bin ich hin- und hergerissen. Klar hat es sicher viele Vorteile, eine geführte Tour zu machen. Meine Bedenken sind jedoch, was mache ich, wenn ich das Tempo nicht halten kann oder ich unterwegs schlapp mache? Habt ihr keine Bedenken gehabt?

Seid ihr vorher öfters mal übers Wochenende zum Üben in die Alpen gefahren? Ich war letztes Jahr zum ersten mal zum Biken dort, im Frühjahr im Karwendel und im Herbst in Oberstdorf/Kleinwalsertal. Da bin ich erst auf die Idee gekommen, einen Alpencross zu machen. Wie gesagt, es ist ein langfristiges Projekt und muss nicht gleich im nächsten Jahr durchgeführt werden. Ich möchte mich aber gerne schon einmal informieren und zumindest mal in die Planungsphase gehen.

Liebe Grüße
MissOldie


----------



## Pfadfinderin (5. Mai 2011)

Das ist ja grad der Witz an einer geführten Tour. Da wird der Guide dafür bezahlt, dass er das Tempo drosselt, wenn es jemandem zu schnell geht und er eben auch den letzten auf den Berg bringt. Sog. Freunde zicken da schon eher mal rum. Voraussetzung ist aber immer, dass man sich realistisch einschätzt und beim Buchen ehrliche Angaben macht. Es gibt aber auch welche, die Buchen eine "Anfänger-Transalp" und trainieren dann 20 Std. die Woche. Die müssen halt dann bißchen ausgebremst werden. ;-)
Ob Alpen oder Mittelgebirge ist doch fürs Training egal. Forstweg bleibt Forstweg und Trail bleibt Trail, da lass dich  nicht verrückt machen.


----------



## Bettina (5. Mai 2011)

Ich bin vor zwei Jahren mit GoCrazy einen (meinen ersten) Alpencross gefahren. Ich stimme meinen Vorschreiberinnen voll zu, eine organisiserte Tour hat viele Vorteile. Gerade für Erstlinge. Wenn du in den Alpen quasi zuhause bist und die Wetterumschwünge kennst etc. dann ist das sicher was anderes.

Auf der HP von GoCrazy findest du zu jeder Tour den Level und genaue Angaben zu den Levels. Wenn du einen Tacho mit Höhenmesser hast, sollte das also kein Problem sein. GoCrazy bietet m.W. auch Touren im Taunus an, einfach mal in der passenden Gruppe mitfahren.

Und die Beinharten bieten Biketreffs und Touren an, die sich bei den Angaben zu den Anforderungen im Prinzip auch an dem GoCrazy-Leveln orientieren. Nähreres dazu auch auf unserer HP. Gäste sind bei uns immer willkommen. Mir hat das als Vorbereitung gereicht. Mehr gerne per Mail/PN. 

Gruß Bettina
und bei unseren Touren sind i.d.R. mehr als ein Mädel dabei


----------



## Schneeflocke (5. Mai 2011)

MissOldie schrieb:


> Meine Bedenken sind jedoch, was mache ich, wenn ich das Tempo nicht halten kann oder ich unterwegs schlapp mache? Habt ihr keine Bedenken gehabt?



Klar habe ich Bedenken gehabt. Ev. gibt es bei einer geführten Tour die Möglichkeit mal einen Tag mit dem Gepäck mitzufahren, das ist bei einem größeren Defekt am Rad oder Krankheit sehr nützlich.
Wie schon geschrieben wurde, werden die Touren in sehr unterschiedlichen Levels angeboten. Da kann man sich dann was passendes aussuchen. Und von vielen Veranstaltern werden Vorbereitungscamps angeboten, die sicherlich für Alpencross-Einsteiger hilfreich sind.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (11. Mai 2011)

ich mache sehr gerne geführte Touren! Beim Alpencross erst recht. Ich bin in den Bergen nicht heimisch und kenne mich da nicht aus, also ist es doch schön, geführt zu werden, sich um den Weg keine Gedanken machen zu müssen. Ein Guide kennt sich in der Gegend aus, kann mir viel neues erzählen und nebenbei noch Fahrtechniktipps geben! (Vom Gepäcktransport mal ganz zu schweigen  )


----------



## Pfadfinderin (12. Mai 2011)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> kann mir viel neues erzählen und nebenbei noch Fahrtechniktipps geben!   )



Stimmt!  Am meisten gelernt hab ich bei den geführten Touren auf La Palma. Und ein guter Guide kennt sich auch mit Flora und Fauna aus. Und er kennt die Berge drumrum. Wobei das manche Kunden garnicht interessiert. Ich hab mal welche am Rabbijoch von einer Gruppe gefragt, wo sie lang gefahren sind, da hab ich nur die Antwort bekommmen "vom Zillertal an den Gardasee). Eine genauere Beschreibung war schon zu viel verlangt. Schade!


----------



## murmel04 (12. Mai 2011)

also wenn ich irgendwann mal einen machen werde, (werd ich sicherlich, nur halt wann) dann auch mit jemanden der sich auskennt bzw. geführt.

aber da stellt sich mir schon mal die frage, wie sieht es dann in der gruppe aus wenn einfach die chemie untereinander nicht stimm?

klar wenn sich alle schon kennen, geht es meist, aber selbst da kann wenn man einige tage und dann unter der belastung steht zu stresssituationen kommen.

abere wenn man sich nun gar nicht kennt, wie wird das dann gehändelt, auch wenn die leistungen nicht zusammenpassen gerade was kondi oder die angsthasenopfer angeht.

wie verhält sich das in solchen fällen?

LG

p.s. nicht wundern, bin gerade ein bisschen ein gebranntes kind was fahren in der gruppe angeht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mäxx__ (12. Mai 2011)

@murmel04

ich hoffe, ich darf dir auch als Mann hier antworten...

Bei geführten AlpenX ist es in der Regel doch so, dass sich die Teilnehmer aus allen Ecken der Republik anmelden - sicher kennen sich 2-3 Leute untereinander, aber das wars meistens schon.

Es gibt Anbieter von Alpenüberquerungen, die immer mit zwei Gruppen in unterschiedlich starken Level starten.
Der Vorteil liegt auf der Hand: wenn es mal nicht so läuft, kann man von der stärkeren, in die leichtere Gruppe wechseln (umgekehrt auch!).

Was die Chemie angeht, so funktioniert es erstaunlich gut.
Klar, den ein oder anderen Ausreißer gibt es ab und an, aber meistens,lässt es sich schnell klären.

Ich antworte Dir, weil ich selber bislang 3x einen Alpencross gefahren bin.
Er wurde zwar von unsererm Vereinsguide geplant und durchgeführt, aber u.a. war er auch in 2 DAV-Sektionen ausgeschrieben.
Die Teilnehmer aus diesen Sektionen kannten er und ich auch vorher nicht.

Fazit: ´
Es war eine "Fetzengaudi" und es lief, obwohl gerade beim letzten AlpenX die Leistungsstärken bisweilen seeeeeeehr auseinanderlagen, klasse.
Mach dir also nicht so den Kopf, sondern probiers; es wird dir sicherlich gefallen.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (12. Mai 2011)

Das mit der Chemie ist in einer Gruppe von Unbekannten sogar einfacher wie unter Freunden. Unterhalte dich mal mit einem Skipper über diese Problematik! Gerade unter Freunden fällt in Stresssituationen schnell die Hemmschwelle für persönliche Angriffe. Unter "Fremden" wird der respektvolle Umgang und die Höflichkeit eher gewahrt. Und bei einer gebuchten Tour wird nicht der Guide angezickt, was er für eine doofe-schwere-langweilige Strecke rausgesucht hat, man bekommt, wofür man bezahlt hat. Auch hat der Guide die Verantwortung für Schlechtwetter-Alternativen, wobei bei Freunden ätzende Diskussionen entstehen, weil jeder eine andere Gefahrenwahrnehmung bzw. Toleranzschwelle hat. Gerade bei einer selbstorganisierten Tour muss die Gruppe viel homogener sein, nicht nur, was die fahrtechnischen und konditionellen Aspekte betrifft.


----------



## MissOldie (12. Mai 2011)

Um mal ein Zwischenfazit zu ziehen:
Die Mehrheit empfiehlt doch einen geführten Alpencross.

Okay, Sicherheit im alpinen Gelände muss sein. Und die kann mir am besten ein erfahrener Guide geben.

Alternativen bei schlechtem Wetter kann mir ein Guide auch leichter bieten, da er sich auskennt.

Das sind 2 von mehreren Aspekten, die unschlagbar sind. Da stimme ich euch absolut zu.

Ich stolpere lediglich immer wieder über meine eigenen Bedenken, da ich Angst habe, mich zu blamieren. Dass es vielleicht heißt, ich hätte mehr trainieren müssen, ich sei völlig ungeeignet für einen AlpenX. Zugegebenermaßen, mein Trainingspensum ist weit von dem entfernt, was man hier so liest. Im Vergleich dazu bin ich nur ein Gelegenheitsfahrer. Dabei sitze ich schon fast jede freie Minute auf dem Bike, aber mehr als 2 Mal pro Woche klappt es meist nicht. Da sich dieser Zeitmangel im nächsten Jahr hoffentlich auflöst und ich dann mehr Zeit zum Biken habe, ist das Projekt Transalp auch langfristig geplant.

LG, MissOldie


----------



## Pfadfinderin (12. Mai 2011)

Du wirst das 1. Mal ja keine Tour fahren, die in 6 Tagen 15000 Höhenmeter macht! Mach eine Einsteigertransalp und alles wird gut! Bei unserer 1. Transalp waren sehr gut Trainierte dabei, die haben sich halt auf jedem Pass den Allerwertesten abgefroren, dafür wurden sie dann von den technisch versierteren bergab stehengelassen, so ist das halt nun mal. Es waren auch welche dabei, die haben sich erst 1 Monat zuvor MTBs gekauft und die sind auch sehr respektabel angekommen.
Wirklich, das Dümmste ist, auf ein so tolles Erlebnis zu verzichten nur aus Angst, sich zu "blamieren". So ne Tour ist ja keine Rennen. Wenn du bei einem renommierten Veranstalter buchst, vertrau auf dessen Beratung. Wenn der Plan dann mal konkret ist, sprich du gebucht hast, gibt das auch einen unglaublichen Motivationskick fürs Training.


----------



## Martina H. (12. Mai 2011)

Die gleichen Bedenken hätte ich auch: weder habe ich besonders viel Kondition - noch ist meine Fahrtechnik berauschend (Bergabschisser)

Trotzdem würde ich immer einen geführten AX machen - aus eben den bereits aufgezählten Gründen. Beonders wichtig wäre für mich der "Auskenner" vor Ort, der mir was über die Gegend erzählt, mir Tipps geben kann und auch mal den Hinweis gibt: mach' mal jetzt den Sattel runter - dann schaffst du das auch 

Soweit ich mich bisher informiert habe muss man sich ja selbst einschätzen und zwar realistisch. Allein für sich selbst ist das sicher nicht so einfach, aber ich denke, wenn man sich mal einen Anbieter herauspickt und dem seine Bedenken schildert sollte der Dich auch entsprechend beraten können. 

Zum Einen natürlich in der für Dich am besten geeigneten Tour/Strecke, zum Anderen auch was Kondition und "Fahrvermögen" angeht.

Ich würde mich einfach mal mit einem in Verbindung setzen (telefonisch), meine Bedenken schildern, richtige Auskunft darüber geben, was man so fährt/nicht fährt (dabei realistisch sein, sprich nicht über - aber auch nicht untertreiben) und einfach auf die Erfahrung, die die Leute dort haben, vertrauen. Letztenendes sind das ja die Profis und haben bestimmt öfter mit "unsicheren" Menschen zu tun (bestimmt aber auch mit denen, die alles können, Konditions- und Technikwunder sind  ) und können das bestimmt gut einschätzen und Dich gut beraten.


----------



## Martina H. (12. Mai 2011)

> Wirklich, das Dümmste ist, auf ein so tolles Erlebnis zu verzichten nur aus Angst, sich zu "blamieren". So ne Tour ist ja keine Rennen.


----------



## MissOldie (12. Mai 2011)

Ihr macht mir Mut. 

Murmel04, vielleicht sollten wir es gemeinsam angehen. wink:


----------



## Chrige (12. Mai 2011)

Ich würde dir auch raten, dich mit dem Anbieter in Verbindung zu setzen und deine Bedenken zu schildern. Ich habe mich (zusammen mit einer Freundin) entschieden, dieses Jahr eine geführte Biketour im Himalaya zu machen. Da kamen natürlich noch andere Bedenken (Höhenlage etc.) dazu. Nachdem wir beim Anbieter angerufen hatten, luden sie uns zu einer "Privataudienz" ein . Er hat uns Auskunft über konditionelle und technische Anforderungen gegeben, Fotos von der letztjährigen Tour gezeigt, wo auch die schwierigsten Trails zu sehen waren, eine Präsentation über die Anpassung an die Höhenlage gezeigt und natürlich alle unsere Fragen beantwortet. Unsere Bedenken sind so ziemlich weg und wir freuen uns jetzt nur noch. Ich kann dir allerdings erst im August berichten, wie es war.
Vorgestern bin ich übrigens auch das erste mal mit einem mir unbekannten Biketreff in meiner Umgebung mitgefahren. Obwohl die anderen sowohl beim Aufstieg, wie auch beim technisch schwierigen Trail auf mich warten mussten, war es total schön auch in der näheren Umgebung neue Trails kennenzulernen. Ich denke, wir sollten uns einfach keinen Kopf machen, wenn die anderen auf uns warten müssen. 
Gib dir ein Ruck. Ein AlpenX macht sicher Spass .


----------



## hasenfusses (12. Mai 2011)

Irgendwann will ich vielleicht auch mal, allerdings ungeführt und ohne Animator.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schneeflocke (12. Mai 2011)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Es waren auch welche dabei, die haben sich erst 1 Monat zuvor MTBs gekauft und die sind auch sehr respektabel angekommen.



Bei meinem ersten Alpencross war ein Typ dabei, der hatte ein MTB vor Ort geliehen. Er selbst wohnte in Hamburg und besaß gar kein MTB, ist auch vorher nur einmal im Urlaub auf einem MTB gesessen. Aber er wollte einen Alpencross mit dem MTB fahren und hat es auch geschafft. Also nur Mut, ohne Ziele kommt man/frau nicht weiter


----------

